# Stolen Puma



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Every time one of these come up. Did you write your name address etc on the boat. It’s required in Colorado but probably just a pretty good idea. At least someone might know how to contact you if they got suspicious.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You don't see a lot of red super dupers for sale. I'll definitely remember this. I'm not sure if they would try to scrap a trailer, but hopefully using it on the road is what gets them caught! Sorry for your misfortune. I hope it comes back to you.


----------



## pogie (Jun 6, 2007)

Big Wave said:


> Did you write your name address etc on the boat. It’s required in Colorado but probably just a pretty good idea.


Really? I’ve not heard this before but just bought firs raft this summer.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

pogie said:


> Really? I’ve not heard this before but just bought firs raft this summer.


Any canoe,kayak,sailboard or non motorized raft which is not required to be registered must be marked with the owners name and current address in a legible, clearly visible and durable fashion.
CRS-33-13-1031 (5)
I just looked it up to be sure. It’s probably a good idea just in case you need to leave it parked in the Room of Doom for a few days. 
Or as seems to happen more frequently, some scumbag steals it.


----------



## Oncorhynchus Clarki (2 mo ago)

Big Wave said:


> Every time one of these come up. Did you write your name address etc on the boat. It’s required in Colorado but probably just a pretty good idea. At least someone might know how to contact you if they got suspicious.


Thanks for writing this! I didn't know Colorado requires name and info to be on the boat.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Oncorhynchus Clarki said:


> Thanks for writing this! I didn't know Colorado requires name and info to be on the boat.


The reasoning is for safety purposes in case they were ever to find the boat and not you they could call you quickly to rule out that you were safe. Conversely if you are ever to lose the boat contacting authorities and letting them know is a good idea so they are not chasing an empty boat for nothing and potentially jeopardizing the safety of rescue personnel.


----------



## Bill Bones (Nov 26, 2020)

What kind of steps had you taken to secure the trailer? Not asking to be an asshole, but because I store my boat on its trailer and I’m interested in lessons learned. Meanwhile I’ll keep my eyes out for this setup and I’m sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Tyte754 (2 mo ago)

Bill Bones said:


> What kind of steps had you taken to secure the trailer? Not asking to be an asshole, but because I store my boat on its trailer and I’m interested in lessons learned. Meanwhile I’ll keep my eyes out for this setup and I’m sorry to hear about this.


 Hey Bill, Simple U bolt style hitch lock and stored in where I thought to be a tucked away location. In hindsight I should have added a boot style wheel lock system and a more robust hitch lock. Happy trails sir.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

I used a hitch lock on my work trailer and ran a cable though the rims and around the axle after I heard that scumbags would just chain the hitch to their bumper and haul it off. Then I heard about them cutting through the sides and stealing tools that way. So I just decided to retire.


----------



## Bill Bones (Nov 26, 2020)

Tyte754 said:


> Hey Bill, Simple U bolt style hitch lock and stored in where I thought to be a tucked away location. In hindsight I should have added a boot style wheel lock system and a more robust hitch lock. Happy trails sir.


Thanks for sharing, it sounds like I need to up my game. Again, really sorry this happened to you. Salt Lake Valley is getting rougher by the day it seems.


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't live in CO, but writing name and contact info into the boat sounds like a good idea. Where to write the info? And how?


----------



## Oncorhynchus Clarki (2 mo ago)

Someone with U.S. Coast Guard Auxiliary indicated they provide free "if found - contact" stickers. When I received the stickers I requested, I was asked to share the info. So if you want one or more, you can contact them. Here's the info I copied from a post on another website:

If you would like a Coast Guard "If Found-Contact" sticker for your canoe or kayak please email [email protected] with your mailing address and amount of stickers your want. These are free and provided by the Coast Guard Auxiliary.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Waterhopper said:


> I don't live in CO, but writing name and contact info into the boat sounds like a good idea. Where to write the info? And how?


A Sharpie works but will need to be touched occasionally. Mine is on the floor in the back corner and a phone number is best typically.


----------

